# Iguana Don



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I only have a few more weeks of free time till my busy season begins, So I started another prop. I decided to go with a "Mutant Mist" theme for this years haunt (Similar to Steven Kings the Mist). The back story will be a mysterious mining disaster that released a deadly mist into the air that can Mutate the Living and raise the dead. With that in mind I decided to try building a mutation prop roughly based on an iguana. It seemed easier than some of the other spectacular work I've seen. So here it is... So far..




























I would love some advice on how to make nice Iguana style scales on this guy once I fill out a few areas. I'd like to get a slightly smother texture on the skin before I scale him. He's made entirely from a foam core and Cottenballs/Latex. if anyone as any good advice or links on how to achieve that effect I would be grateful.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap!!! Looks awesome so far!!! Sorry, no advice from me on the scales for you...but I'm going to take a wild shot in the dark & promise you that lots of talented individuals will give you the advice you are looking for


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

A trick that I like for scales is to paint the whole thing black first, then after that dries use elmers glue to draw the scales. Then paint it the green color you want. then peel up the glue leaving the black spaces between the scales.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might want to look at Stolloween's serpent gargoyle for a very simple approach to putting scales on skin. Here's the link:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=2255

In a nutshell, he used the mouth of a plastic water bottle to imprint scale markings in the clay covering the body of the piece while it was wet.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job so far you could carv a scale shape out of wood and use it as a stamp for the celuclay or reg clay


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Great start cant wait until its done!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Don is one cool lizard! Are you going to give him lots of Iguana style spikes on his head and back? That will make for nice effect.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, Don will recive the "punk rock" treatment when I can get some more latex. Tall spikes on top, back, and on his dewlap. I had an Idea to use some light weight netting or fishnet stockings for scale effects, and just latex over top of that... Hmmmmm, We'll see. He's not as scary as I was hoping... YET! I'll figure something out.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

teeth shouyld scare him up a good bit. It will also help to build his brow ridges into a furrowed brow so he looks a little angrier. pull the brows down in front.
Allen H


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Finally had some free time and this guy has been staring at me for several months. He just wasn't scary at all... So ......instead of scrapping the project, I Broke his jaw, gave him some nasty teeth and pretty cool tongue. I'm kinda liking this guy now.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

What a differance!
Looks much scarier now.
Before he was almost smiling,ready to break out into a happy song.
Cant wait to see more of this project.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like how he's looking now. The open mouth, with teeth and tongue are much scarier.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow nice job! This is really coming along nicely!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job on the "Don"...he's looking much angrier than he did before! Were you planning on elongating the fork on the tongue, the longer split would definitely make him a little more imposing, just an idea, either way he looks awesome, great job so far!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A great example of how small changes can make a big difference.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now that is great craftsmanship! Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I added some ridges on the snout, some spikes on his crest and some extra frown in the eyebrow area. He's looking a lot more sinister now. Just another coat of latex or two and he might just be ready for some paint... BUT... I'm thinking of giving hime a neck and shoulder area (like a bust??) so that I can make a body armature to clothe him... Next year he could become a full body creature from the black lagoon or some variant. It's a work in progress that seems to only move forward when I get some extra inspiration. I'm still playing around with an idea for some scales. I don't want to go overboard. This wasn't supposed to be a primary prop but I think he's turning out pretty cool. UT OH... Now I have to start thinking about how to paint him... GULP


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow!!! You sure know latex! He went from Barney to Baddddd!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Man that is cool! You should definitely get some props for this prop from the tots...


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

He looks very menacing! It was cool to see his evolution with each new addition.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I do scaling by using something like celuclay. But I wouldn't create a stamp. I'd create scales - by molding various size crecent shapes. I'd paint the back side of the scale a bit darker. And paint the front side a shade lighter...bringing the color into the primary skin. They wouldn't have to be very thick..just enough to hint that scales exist.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

VERY Cool Idea!!... That technique could be modified to more closely represent the angular (hexaganalish) patterns that exist on many land reptiles faces....On an Iguana, the head doesn't have scales per se...Just skin patterns.... but the main body and tail have scales very close to what you suggested. It could be a very viable solution if I decide to really go nuts with details on this guy. Do you have any pics of previous projects?? THANKS for the idea.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this. You making your own Lockness monster. His head is looking good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another approach to scales is shown in this tutorial for the serpent gargoyle made by Stolloween:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=2255

It might make for a nice effect to start this version where the scales are less pronounced (head and neck) and gradually shift into the raised scales that DarkLore suggested.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

My shop is a total disaster, I've been busy with work, and feel like I'm behind schedule (Like everyone else??). So with that in mind I decided to go down and dirty with my Iguana Don. Since my theme this year is a Mutant Mist that is released from a Mine disaster, This guy is supposed to look pretty gross as he's half mutated between human and Lizard. Here are some more "in progress Pics. Note the Panty Hose filled with Great stuff to fill out the arms. The tail was made in the same fashion with some extra great stuff on the outside for some icky flesh in his half mutated state. I'm not sure if he'll have lots of cloths (to cover up missing details) or less clothes. I guess it will depend on how much time I have to finish this guy and my 10 other projects. The good part is that he can get more detail for next year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good so far!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

The open mouth, teeth and serpent tongue are definitely an improvement. I like it, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Making some progress. This guy has soo much more potential, but I'm running out of time and want to fiunish him so I can build some other props I need for this years theme. He breaks down into 6 different parts; Legs, Torso, Tail, Neck, Head, and hands. They are all replaceable and upgradeable for next year. Plus it makes storage easier.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Saints 9-- 49ers 0-- 2nd quarter


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> Saints 9-- 49ers 0-- 2nd quarter


Spooky1 says Saints 9, 49ers 7

This guy is all dressed up and looking for someplace to go. I love the way he's dressed. He looks like a brother to The Lizard, foe of Spiderman.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spookie and Roxy. You are such great anchors of this forum. We are sorry your puppy was sick when we invited you down to our favorite holiday locale. Here's what you missed. Your puppy would LOVED to be sick on this dog friendly private beach. We missed you even though we haven't met. Sometime soon hopefully. We've already booked for next year. Your welcome to join us for a few days 










In reply to your arachniphobia thoughts?? I think this will do the trick...


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> In reply to your arachniphobia thoughts?? I think this will do the trick...


Wrong thread... but you get the jist


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Love the iguana man prop! And Saints 25, Niners 22. It was close. I'm still fired up, thus the posting at 1:30 AM.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

What a great prop! Nicely done!


----------

